# Year One as an Author / Entrepreneur



## Steerpike (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought this was pretty interesting. One author shares her transition from a "day job" to working as a writer and entrepreneur.

Lessons Learned From 1 Year As A Fulltime Author Entrepreneur | The Creative Penn


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

First off she has changed my mind on indie publishing wow. Her resources are amazing. Sign up and read her PDF. It's will put a fire under your butt. Thanks Steer. Oh BTW don't know if Black Dragon has seen the image I sent him earlier but I made a new header in like 20 min for the forum--if he likes it. I could always make an even better one with time but I think it came ok: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxaAoYr1P-YEZWJoUWxBTURuWG8 << Heres the image if you want to look.


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Steerpike,

I found it rather inspiring. So the "megas" are making $5000+ off 5 books--I think I need to get back to work...


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

Same.  click click click writing away.


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Joanna is awesome. She's SO upbeat, all the time. I've enjoyed listening to many of her podcasts.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin O. McLaughlin said:


> Thanks for posting this. Joanna is awesome. She's SO upbeat, all the time. I've enjoyed listening to many of her podcasts.



I've been a guest on her show before. She is very 'plugged in' to what is going on these days.


----------



## TobyNeighbors (Oct 5, 2012)

I find it interesting how many people are waking up the possibilities that working for themselves and utilizing the internet can be a realistic option to traditional jobs.  I left my job 2 and half years ago and started freelance writing.  I learned a lot about self discipline and my own capabilities, which I now use as a full time novelist.  I also have big plans for my writing and want to make the best living possible for my family, but I'm much less structured than Joanna.  I set goals for myself and track my sales aggressively.  I'm looking for new opportunities to get the word out about my books and new ways to generate new income streams with my books, but I don't have a daily schedule and I work from home.  I have had significant success and the key is producing good books.  It's an exciting time to be a writer.


----------

